# Vorsicht bei Jobangeboten z.B."Job for Life"



## it_rat (11 September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

man ist ja nirgends sicher:
Da war mein Profil kaum ein paar Tage bei der Arbeitsagentur, und schon klapperts in meiner Mailbox:


> Guten Tag,
> über das Portal der Agentur für Arbeit sind wir auf Sie aufmerksam geworden.
> 
> Wir bieten eine interessante Perspektive im zukunftssicheren Markt Gesundheitsvorsorge / Wellness.
> ...



Und da gibt's dann die große Kohle durch "*Job for life*" !?

Hab' mir mal das Impressum angeschaut und dann mal gegoogelt mit "Job for life" +Impressum und fand gleich Hunderte identischer Seiten, die sich nur in Name, Adresse und Telefon unterscheiden.

Na, und bei den "Perspektiven" fand ich dann hübsch getarnt die Firma behind: *Herbalife*. Gebt das mal als Suchbegriff bei Wikipedia.de ein.

Wenn man dann noch weiß, dass Strukturvertrieb alias Schneeballsystem alias Pyramidenmodell auch noch MLM-Vertrieb genannt wird, klärt uns der Beobachter auf: http://www.mlm-beobachter.de.

Also Jungs (und Mädels!): Gut überlegen, ob ihr da wirklich einsteigen wollt. Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr als Late-Comer nur noch Opfer. Und wenn ihr wirklich Knete macht, (was zum Glück sehr unwahrscheinlich ist), dann nur auf Kosten anderer.

Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang aber besonders ärgert, ist die Tatsache, dass mein Profil -zumindest aber meine Mailaddy- bei der Arbeitsagentur für diese Spam-Anmache missbraucht wurde. Also nochmal Vorsicht: Auch wo Arbeitsagentur draufsteht ist nicht Arbeit drin!


----------

